# Snowball the White Half Moon Betta



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

My betta, I got him March 20 and his fins were chewed up pretty bad, but as you can see they have grown in quite nicely and it has been less than three months.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful betta, the colour looks especially amazing against the black gravel.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish! Glad to see he has alot of room to swim around. It's kinda sad seeing these fish in small bags or cups for sale.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing looking guy! He looks like he's got a deluxe setup too... A hammock and a log!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Betta


----------

